# Haltbarkeit Kette



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

Das Thema gabs bestimmt schon, deswegen mea culpa im Vorraus, ich find nur nix über die Suche!

Wie viele Kilometer hält eine Kette ungefähr, ohne das die Kettenblätter schaden nehmen. Mir ist klar, dass es da keine genauen Angaben gibt, aber ab welchem Kilometerstand sollte man die Kette kontrollieren?


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Es macht Sinn, die Kette nach jeder Fahrt (naja, nicht gerade, wenn die nur 10 Kilometer dauert  ) zu kontrollieren. Dafür nehme ich Brunox (mein Allheilmittel zum Schmieren, Putzen, Lösen...), sprühe es auf einen Lappen, nehme die Kette zwischen die Finger und drehe die Kurbel. Dabei wird die Kette gereinigt, geschmiert und kontrolliert - ich sehe ja, ob irgendwas beschädigt ist, Kettenglieder hängen etc. 

Das dauert eine Minute und verlängert die Lebensdauer der guten Stücks enorm. Ich schätze mal auf gut 1000 Kilometer. Schaltröllchen nicht vergessen! Die packe ich zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger (mit Lappen natürlich!  ) und knurpsle damit den störrischen Dreck, der sich dort immer festsetzt, in Nullkommanix weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

Danke!

Geht auch WD 40? Das hab ich nämlich zu Hause und 1000 Kilometer, da wunderts mich nun, das der Händler meines Vertrauens bei Kilometerstand 1200 meinte die Kette hätte noch Zeit...

Ich hab kein Bock auf neue XT Kettenblätter....


----------



## Sentilo (5. August 2010)

Hi Barbie,

dafür gibt's ein schönes kleines Werkzeug, die Rohloff-Kettenlehre. Hat eigentlich jeder Laden der Werkstatt. Also vorbeifahren, kurz dranhalten, schon weißt Du Bescheid über den Verschleißzustand.

So funktioniert's: http://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/caliber_2/handhabung/index.html

Ansonsten hat Bergradlerin ja schon alles gesagt. Die Pflege entscheidet.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Kommt darauf an, was und wo und wie Du fährst. Ich fahre Rennen...  

WD40 schmiert nur, reinigt aber nicht. Brunox reinigt ohne den Schmierfilm zu zerstören (im Gegensatz zur beliebten Spülmittelkur).


----------



## Sentilo (5. August 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Geht auch WD 40?



Nee, nimm lieber Ballistol, das schmiert besser.


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was und wo und wie Du fährst. Ich fahre Rennen...
> 
> WD40 schmiert nur, reinigt aber nicht. Brunox reinigt ohne den Schmierfilm zu zerstören (im Gegensatz zur beliebten Spülmittelkur).



Ich werde mir Brunox  besorgen, aber ich dachte WD 40 würde auch reinigen *amKopfkratz* und 7,50 für ne Kettenlehre sind wohl auch noch drin!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Oder Rohlofföl. Aber beides taugt nicht zum Reinigen!


----------



## scylla (5. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> WD40 schmiert nur, reinigt aber nicht. Brunox reinigt ohne den Schmierfilm zu zerstören (im Gegensatz zur beliebten Spülmittelkur).



Ist beides Krichöl  Kriecht also auch unter den Dreck, aber auch unter jeglichen Schmierfilm, der mal auf der Kette war... ergo: beides reinigt und zerstört den Schmierfilm 

Ich habe beim Mtb meistens 3 Ketten in abwechselnder Benutzung (werden so ca. alle 500 km durchgetauscht)... Mein Antrieb hält auf die Weise ca. 8-9000 km durch, bevor es "unfahrbar" wird. Das macht also etwa 3000 km pro Kette. Rennen würde ich mit dem Kram natürlich nicht mehr fahren wollen, wenn die Zahnkränze schon in den letzten Zügen liegen. Irgendwann erfordert das Ganze dann ziemlich viel Fingerspitzengefühl und wenig Last beim Schalten


----------



## J.O (5. August 2010)

Also mein WD 40 reinigt wunderbar und ist auch um ein vielfaches billiger als Brunox, ich sprühe da mit die Kette ein dann einen Augenblick warten und abwischen oder mit Wasser abspülen, danach sieht die Kette aus wie neu.
Danach ein ordentliches Ketten öl drauf und gut.


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Überzeugt! Ich werd´s testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Also mein WD 40 reinigt wunderbar und ist auch um ein vielfaches billiger als Brunox, ich sprühe da mit die Kette ein dann einen Augenblick warten und abwischen oder mit Wasser abspülen, danach sieht die Kette aus wie neu.
> Danach ein ordentliches Ketten öl drauf und gut.



So habe ich das bisher auch immer gemacht.


----------



## hambacher (5. August 2010)

Zum Reinigen von Kasette, Kette und Kurbelgarnitunr verwende ich Bref

http://www.bref.de/prod_power_fettloeser.php 

Einsprühen kurz einwirken lassen, abspülen.

Da das Zeugs aber alle Teile absolut fettfrei macht, ist eine anschliessende Pflege unabdingbar. 
Verwende hierfür

http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/pflegeartikel/finish-line-krytech-wachsschmiermittel-a984/


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2010)

Bref. Aha.


----------



## J.O (5. August 2010)

Bref ist auch nicht schlecht aber ich finde das es mit WD40 noch besser geht, am besten ist natürlich Bremsenreiniger aber davon braucht man zu viel.
Wenn ich es mal richtig 110% haben will dann kommt alles auf die Waschbank in der Werkstadt.


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

Wo wir hier gerade so nett dabei sind, Tipps zur Kettenreinigung zu geben:

Man sollte stets aufpassen das WD 40 oder was auch immer *nie* in die Nähe der Scheibenbremsen kommt, sonst wirds auf der nächsten Tour so richtig lustig wenn die Bremsen nicht mehr funktionieren!


----------



## Sickgirl (5. August 2010)

Ich reinige meine Kette nicht zu tode.

Nach Bedarf (vielleicht alle 200-500 km je nach Wetter) wird geölt. Wichtig dabei ölen, über Nacht einwirken lassen und vor der nächsten Fahrt überschüssiges Öl abreiben.

Ich benutze ein Öl, das kaum Dreck zieht und auch nicht vom ersten Regenguß ausgewaschen wird.

Kette hält etwa 2500 (MTB) bis 3500 Km (Rennrad und Reiserad), egal ob ich bis zum exzess putze oder nur öle. Kassette und Kettenblätter überleben drei Ketten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (6. August 2010)

Mädels, 

kennt Ihr noch den ollen Smolik? In der Rennradszene war das jahrzehntelang der Technik-Guru schlechthin.

Hier seine Pflegetipps, nach wie vor goldrichtig:

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/glossar/k_KETTENPFLEGE.htm

Grüße

Sentilo

P.S.: Ach du Schreck, gerade seh ich: Der gute Mann ist vor ein paar Tagen gestorben. Das ist ja echt traurig ...


----------



## wienerle77 (30. April 2015)

Hallo!

Irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau.
War mit meinem Copperhead 3 von 2014 vor kurzem beim Händler, laut Kettenlehre ist alles in Ordnung.
Habe nun 4000km runter damit. Putze sie normal, also falls ne extreme Schlammfahrt war oder eben wenn ich gesamtes Bike wasche. Dann einfach Kettenöl drauf und fertig.
Warum haben hier alle irgendwie andere (geringere) Laufleistungen????


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2015)

wienerle77 schrieb:


> Warum haben hier alle irgendwie andere (geringere) Laufleistungen????


Weil Dreck und Gelãnde nicht genormt sind.


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. April 2015)

@ActionBarbie
1.)Wielange hält eine Kette/Kettenblätter/Kassette? - Dazu kann man keine allgemeingültige Angabe machen, weil da zu viele Faktoren mitspielen, die von Fahrer/in zu Fahrer/in -viel- zu unterschiedlich sind z.B.:
- fahre ich (auch) im Gelände/Matsch
- welches Gesamtgewicht bewege ich
- fahre ich (auch/viel) bergauf (nur bergab)
- wie pflege ich die Kette
- schalte ich sauber / unter Last
...diese Liste könnte man unendlich erweitern (!).
2.)Grundsätzlich ist eine Kette schneller verschlissen als die anderen Teile des Antriebs wie Kettenblätter oder Kassette (!)
3.)Wird eine Kette (noch) nicht gewechselt, wenn sie verschlissen ist, dann verschleißen -ab dem Moment- Kettenblätter und Kassette schneller (!) als sie müssten.
4.)Mit einer Kettenverschleißlehre (z.B. Rohloff Kaliber) kann man den Verschleiß der Kette jederzeit messen (kinderleicht!)
5.)Wechselt man alle paar hundert Kilometer die Kette gegen eine andere Kette (also im Ringtausch immer wieder zwischen z.B. 3 Ketten), halten die Ketten, die Kettenblätter und Kassette wesentlich (!) länger, als wenn man -nur- eine Kette fährt und tauscht, wenn diese verschlissen ist.
5.a)Wenn man nicht zwischen mehreren Ketten immer hin- und her tauschen möchte, dann kann man eine verschlissene Kette auch ein wenig vorher tauschen, bevor sie ganz verschlissen ist (wenn das Rohloff Kaliber noch nicht komplett durchfällt), dadurch halten Kassette und Kettenblätter auch länger. 
6.)Die Pflege der Kette: Die Kette sollte immer sauber sein, da "verklebter Dreck" den Verschleiß fördert. Die Kette sollte immer mit einem geeigneten Kettenöl (je nach Wetter und Einsatz auch unterschiedliche Öle benutzen) gut geölt sein, aber nur so, dass die bewegten Teile geölt sind. Eigentlich darf die Kette beim Anfassen gar nicht "feucht" erscheinen, denn dann wäre sie zuviel geölt, und dann zieht sie während der Fahrt umso mehr Dreck an - kurzum: Die Kette ist gut geölt, wenn die bewegten Teile geölt sind, man äußerlich aber denken würde "die Kette ist nicht geölt" - hier gilt also - weniger ist mehr (!) - also Kette reinigen, ölen, überflüssiges Öl vor der Fahrt mit Lappen abwischen.
7.)Nochmal zu Punkt 1.) Je nach Gegebenheiten kann es also sein, dass jemand im Gegensatz zu jemand anderem durchaus die vierfache (oder noch mehr!) Kilometerleistung mit einer Kette schafft (!), das ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

...ich weiß, ich habe hier viel wiederholt, was bereits gesagt wurde...wollte es nur zusammenfassen...

Gruß Jan


----------



## scylla (30. April 2015)

Der Eröffnungspost in diesem Thread stammt aus 2010 
Aber trotzdem gute Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. April 2015)

@scylla 
...Asche auf mein Haupt, das habe ich im Übereifer absolut übersehen...


----------



## wienerle77 (30. April 2015)

Danke für die tolle Zusammenfassung !!!


----------

